# HOW DO I FIX MY RUSTY FLOORBOARDS?



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

I HAVE AN 80 MONTE CARLO PROJECT GOING... SINCE MY SEATS ARE BEING REDONE I FIGURED I WOULD TACKLE THE FLOORBOARDS...
I ALWAYS KNEW THEY WERE RUSTING TROUGH BUT I KNOW THERE ARE WAYS TO FIX IT... 

I DON'T CURRENTLY OWN A WELDER SO I WAS CURIOUS TO KNOW IF THERE ARE ALTERNATIVES TO FIXING MY RUSTY FLOORBOARDS... I'VE BEEN TOLD TO RIVET SOME TIN AND THEN SEAL IT? WILL THIS WORK?

IF WORSE COMES TO WORSE CAN I USE THE FLOORBOARDS OUT OF ANOTHER G BODY? I HAVE AN 85 CUTLASS PARTS CAR... WILL THAT WORK?

I WILL TRY TO POST PICTURES TONIGHT AFTER WORK..


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

please do not rivet... please

tahts a GARBAGE fix... 

cut out the bad stuff, and about .5-1" around it... and weld in new metal.. or use donor floors.. 

if the area is big you wanna bead roll some lines into it for strength

how about some pics?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Mar 29 2010, 08:53 AM~17032228
> *please do not rivet... please
> 
> tahts a GARBAGE fix...
> ...


i'll get pics later today... will any g body floor fit?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Here's the pics....


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

dam your doing that fred flinstone shitlol, by the pics you got i would say get on that donor car and start welding :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Mar 29 2010, 05:02 PM~17036349
> *dam your doing that fred flinstone shitlol, by the pics you got i would say get on that donor car and start welding  :biggrin:
> *


simon... if you look closely you can see the exhaust pipe!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

ANYONE DONE THIS BEFORE?


----------



## danny chawps (Oct 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 29 2010, 04:14 PM~17035882
> *Here's the pics....
> 
> 
> ...



ive cut out the floor pans and welded new ones inn they should sell the aftermarket floor pans for that year u usually have to buy each side but u can cut out only what u need :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 30 2010, 06:25 PM~17048171
> *ive cut out the floor pans and welded new ones inn  they should sell the aftermarket floor pans  for that year u usually have to buy each side but u can cut out only what u need  :0
> *


okay... but will any gbody floorboard fit? like one off my cutlass?


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

LOOKING AT THE CAR I WOULD SAY BUY ANOTHER ONE BUT IF YOUR KEEPING THE CAR LIKE THE FEW GUYS SAID REDO THE FLOORS,,


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 30 2010, 07:31 PM~17048254
> *okay... but will any gbody floorboard fit? like one off my cutlass?
> *


yup they will but this car is too new to have this much rust..where is this car from? :wow:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

it says hes from iowa.so i imagine theres lots of salty roads there


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pink63impala_@Mar 30 2010, 08:01 PM~17048601
> *it says hes from iowa.so i imagine theres lots of salty roads there
> *


 :angry: was that a smart ass remark? :biggrin: 
thats probably where its from 

my car was built in new york..later it was in new mexico now its in houston, tx..and that bitch is rusty  fkn new york :angry: :angry:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 30 2010, 06:31 PM~17048256
> *LOOKING AT THE CAR I WOULD SAY BUY ANOTHER ONE BUT IF YOUR KEEPING THE CAR LIKE THE FEW GUYS SAID REDO THE FLOORS,,
> *


yeah im from iowa.... my ride is an 80 monte carlo factory t-tops, floorshifter, bucket seats..... etc... not many of these cars around...

i bought it off a farmer who had it in a barn..... :biggrin: 

but then i discovered this!!!
i never drive lowriders in the winter.... but this is what happens when hotrodders ride in the winter...

it's got brand new pumps now so no use in ditching this car....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Mar 30 2010, 07:23 PM~17048928
> *:angry:  was that a smart ass remark?  :biggrin:
> thats probably where its from
> 
> ...


yup... from iowa.... never did care for new york either....


----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER (Feb 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 30 2010, 07:54 PM~17049395
> *yeah im from iowa....  my ride is an 80 monte carlo factory t-tops, floorshifter, bucket seats..... etc... not many of these cars around...
> 
> i bought it off a farmer who had it in a barn.....  :biggrin:
> ...




i thought about that facter as well , that's why i think just put some new floors in it.you can't go wrong ...... :cheesy:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BABYGIRL LA RIDER_@Mar 30 2010, 08:48 PM~17050166
> *i thought about that facter as well , that's why i think just put some new floors in it.you can't go wrong ...... :cheesy:
> *


yep.... that's what imma try to do... any recommendation on where to cut the floor pans at? i've never done this before so i don't want to mess it up...


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Eww yeah Cut the Floor Pans Out and Replace them!!! :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 30 2010, 04:19 PM~17045264
> *ANYONE DONE THIS BEFORE?
> *


I did, mine wasnt as bad as yours but here are some pics

I cut the floor out of a 80's Grand Prix, and put it into a 80's cutlass.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by danny chawps_@Mar 30 2010, 09:25 PM~17048171
> *ive cut out the floor pans and welded new ones inn  they should sell the aftermarket floor pans  for that year u usually have to buy each side but u can cut out only what u need  :0
> *


I seen those but they wanted 450 shipped for each side. So I went to the junk yard and cut it out myself and paid 30 bucks :cheesy:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2010, 09:47 PM~17050960
> *I did, mine wasnt as bad as yours but here are some pics
> 
> I cut the floor out of a 80's Grand Prix, and put it into a 80's cutlass.
> ...


THANKS THIS IS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR.... YOU GET DOWN KAKALAK!
WILL A 110 MIG WIRE WELDER WORK FOR THIS? IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE... AND WHAT DID YOU USE TO SEAL IT?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2010, 10:45 AM~17053460
> *THANKS THIS IS WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR....  YOU GET DOWN KAKALAK!
> WILL A 110 MIG WIRE WELDER WORK FOR THIS? IM THINKING ABOUT GETTING ONE... AND WHAT DID YOU USE TO SEAL IT?
> *


the welder will work, I sealed it with seam sealer


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

they are pretty expensive aftermarket. shermanparts.com sells them for $230 each. you might be better off getting some from salvage. and it looks like from the listing the floor boards are the same from 78 - 87 for a bunch of the Gm cars so theres plenty to choose from... there listed under malibu too.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 29 2010, 07:14 PM~17035882
> *Here's the pics....
> 
> 
> ...


u need a welder a.s.a.p! :run:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 2 2010, 09:47 PM~17080355
> *u need a welder a.s.a.p! :run:
> *


and a sawzall :yessad:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by redline+Apr 2 2010, 07:47 PM~17080355-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X5 Lol! :yessad:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 2 2010, 11:07 PM~17082624
> *and a sawzall :yessad:
> *


WHAT GAUGE IS THE SHEET METAL? 

I HAVE A DEWALT SAWZALL... PROBABLY GONNA PICK UP A 115 HOBART WIRE WELDER IN A FEW DAYS.... THAT'S SHOULD BE GOOD RIGHT? 
IT DOES 18 GUAGE- 3/16" METAL...


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 5 2010, 11:39 AM~17099444
> *WHAT GAUGE IS THE SHEET METAL?
> 
> I HAVE A DEWALT SAWZALL... PROBABLY GONNA PICK UP A 115 HOBART WIRE WELDER IN A FEW DAYS.... THAT'S SHOULD BE GOOD RIGHT?
> ...


that should be good.if u dont have the money to buy it right now im sure u can rent one.make sure u do lil stitch welds around the new panels u dont wanna warp your fresh metal.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Apr 5 2010, 06:42 PM~17105271
> *that should be good.if u dont have the money to buy it right now im sure u can rent one.make sure u do lil stitch welds around the new panels u dont wanna warp your fresh metal.
> *


yeah i've welded before... jest not thin sheet metal... i have seen a few videos and talked to some welders around here so i think i can get it done... thanks for the info...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 5 2010, 11:39 AM~17099444
> *WHAT GAUGE IS THE SHEET METAL?
> 
> I HAVE A DEWALT SAWZALL... PROBABLY GONNA PICK UP A 115 HOBART WIRE WELDER IN A FEW DAYS.... THAT'S SHOULD BE GOOD RIGHT?
> ...


thats more than fine, I would by a gas bottle setup. Shit is alot easier when welding sheet metal


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 7 2010, 07:38 PM~17128057
> *thats more than fine, I would by a gas bottle setup. Shit is alot easier when welding sheet metal
> *


i guess i gotta check to see if it is gas compatible.... thanks homie..


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 30 2010, 09:47 PM~17050960
> *I did, mine wasnt as bad as yours but here are some pics
> 
> I cut the floor out of a 80's Grand Prix, and put it into a 80's cutlass.
> ...


got same problem on my 79 monte  hey KAKALAK u think a stick (ARC)welded could do it thats what i got at home


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 30 2010, 09:14 AM~17035882
> *Here's the pics....
> 
> 
> ...


UPDATES?


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@May 15 2010, 06:43 PM~17499811
> *got same problem on my 79 monte   hey KAKALAK u think a stick (ARC)welded could do it thats what i got at home
> *


Man Ive welded alot of sheet metal with my arc welder, Just get the smallest diameter rods you can find and go at it, I keep a bucket of water nearby. I wouldnt do the floors like that though............... sheit would take forever, spoting it in :yessad:


----------



## 85eldoCE (Feb 27, 2010)

anybody got any tips on a 79 elcamino floor pan. u no the storage compartment behind the seats under the bed the body mounts on the floor are completely rusted away along with the rest of the floor 
just looking for help on the storage compartment body mounts


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2010, 07:07 AM~17513264
> *Man Ive welded alot of sheet metal with my arc welder, Just get the smallest diameter rods you can find and go at it, I keep a bucket of water nearby. I wouldnt do the floors like that though............... sheit would take forever, spoting it in :yessad:
> *


orale sounds good  the arc is all i got for now in the future im planing on getting a mig welder looks way easier then using the long rods..thanks for advice kakalak hey whats the bucket of water for :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@May 17 2010, 11:20 AM~17513708
> *orale sounds good  the arc is all i got  for now in the future im planing on getting a mig welder looks way easier then using the  long rods..thanks for advice kakalak hey whats the bucket of water for :dunno:
> *


just in case you get thirsty :dunno:



















































:biggrin: 
its to cool the metal down


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 17 2010, 12:59 AM~17512380
> *UPDATES?
> *


haven't had time... or a camera.


----------



## BigLazy903 (Oct 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 30 2010, 06:31 PM~17048254
> *okay... but will any gbody floorboard fit? like one off my cutlass?
> *


it should i just did that to mine, 85 cutlass.. and the floorings exact one


----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@May 17 2010, 10:13 AM~17514943
> *just in case you get thirsty :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> its to cool the metal down
> *


orale thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S.T.C.C.760_@May 21 2010, 01:00 AM~17558061
> *orale thanks
> *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@May 17 2010, 12:59 AM~17512380
> *UPDATES?
> *




I HAVE A BUYER FOR THE CAR.. SINCE I'VE BEEN BUSY ON ANOTHER PROJECT LATELY... :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Sep 2 2010, 03:41 PM~18471997
> *I HAVE A BUYER FOR THE CAR.. SINCE I'VE BEEN BUSY ON ANOTHER PROJECT LATELY...  :biggrin:
> *


so did you fix the floor or na??


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Sep 4 2010, 05:19 AM~18484659
> *so did you fix the floor or na??
> *


no.. sorry i jest had a buyer at the time and he said he would do it... :happysad: 

i have never felt good about selling cars that people claim they will fix up... even tho they don't know a thing about them.. but money talks..


----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)

throw sum bondo on it


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cheeseburger_@Sep 6 2010, 11:19 AM~18497506
> *throw sum bondo on it
> *


 :twak: garage fixs usually never make it out the garage! MIG only way to go


----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)

:uh: :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you though i was sirrio


----------



## Grimaldo (Nov 13, 2008)

No, but couldnt resist talking shit :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

bump from pg 35 :happysad:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)




----------

